#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  الفنان مجـد القاسـم . . في ضيافة أبنـاء مصـر

## إسلام شمس الدين

*

رسالة صوتية من الفنان مجـد القاسـم إلى أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر



[RAM]http://members.lycos.co.uk/egyptsonsmagazine/majd2.ra[/RAM]
تحميل الملف الصوتي


*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
بقدر كرم أخلاقه التي نعرفها عنه . . كان كرم قبوله للدعوة
بقدر حبنا له و تقديرنا لفنه الجميل . . كان ترحيبه بالتواجد معنا
وبصدقه و تلقائيته و صراحته المعهودة . . ننتظر أن يكون الحوار بيننا و بين الفنان النجم مجـد القاسـم

فهانحن نجدد اللقاء مع هذا الصوت الحالم بقوته و رقته . . بصدق مشاعره و عذوبة كلماته . . بالبهجة التي تتراقص مع حروف أغنياته .
من الثلاثاء 24يوينو و لمدة ثلاثة أيام يتواصل اللقاء بيننا و بين الفنان مجـد القاسـم .

و نحن إذ نرحب به بيننا و نشكره على كرم قبوله للدعوة . . فإننا نرجو أن  يكون كرم الترحيب بقدر كرم قبول دعوتنا له للتواجد بيننا في منتدى أبناء مصر .
و ربما نعرف الكثير من ملامح شخصية الفنان مجـد القاسـم. . إلا أنه من الجميل أيضاً أن نعرف بعضاً من ملامح شخصية الإنسان مجد القاسم . .
نشأة مجـد القاسـم أو ( معضاد مؤيد إبراهيم عبدالله أحمد قاسم ) لا تختلف كثيراً عن نشأة غالبية أفراد الوطن العربي . . فقد كان ميلاده يوم الرابع من مايو سنة 1970م  بقرية الثعلت إحدى قرى محافظة السويداء بسوريا لعائلة بسيطة مكونة من أب و أم و ( 11 ) ابن ترتيب مجـد  بينهم السادس  . و رغم أن الأحوال المعيشية لهذه العائلة المكافحة لم تكن تسمح لمجـد باقتناء آلة موسيقية تشبع عشقه المبكر للموسيقى ، إلا أن هذه العائلة منحته ما هو أعظم من ذلك ؛ فقد منحته الدفء الأسري و الترابط العائلي و الذي ساهم في تكوين ملامح الشخصية الرومانسية لمجـد القاسـم .

وسط هذا الجو الأسري بدأت علاقة مجـد القاسـم بالموسيقى فقد كانت العائلة تذخر بالمواهب الفنية المختلفة ، و من خلال استراقه السمع لعزف أخيه سعود على آلة العود بدأ شغف مجـد بهذه الآلة الساحرة ، مما جعل أخيه سعود يهديه أول آلة موسيقية خاصة به .
لم يكن يدرك مجـد حينها أن هذا الشغف بالموسيقى سيتحول إلى هوس يدفعه للانتقال إلى دمشق مرتين أسبوعياً لتعلم أصول العزف على آلة العود على يد الأستاذ ( ميشيل عوض ) ، أو أن عشقه للموسيقى سيشغله عن دراسته بدراسة الأدب العربي و حفظ الشعر القديم و الذي كان له أكبر الأثر بعد ذلك في تفرد مجـد بأداء مميز للموال .

لم يعد مجرد العزف على آلة العود أو الغناء بين الأصدقاء كافياً بالنسبة لمجـد لإشباع موهبته فبدأ يتطلع إلى و صول ما يقدمه إلى الناس ، وكان طبيعياً أن تكون الحفلات و المهرجانات المدرسية في محافظ السويداء مجالاً خصباً يستطيع من خلاله أن يصل إلى الأسماع . إلى أن كان اشتراكه في برنامج ( نادي الهواة ) بإذاعة دمشق أثناء المرحلة الثانوية نقطة هامة في حياته حيث أكسبه نجاحه في هذا البرنامج ثقة الآخرين و أولهم أخيه ( فيصل )الذي كان يدرس بلندن و قتها و شجعه على الذهاب لاستكمال دراسته الموسيقية في مصر على أن يشاركه مصاريف الدراسة ، و لكن الأهم من ذلك أن هذه التجربه أكسبت مجـد  نفسه المزيد من الثقة في موهبته و قدرته على النجاح .

في هذه الفترة التقى مجـد  في منزل الفنان ( فهد بلان ) بالموسيقار الكبير ( سيد مكاوي ) و الذي نصحه بضرورة الانتقال إلى مصر للبحث عن فرصة حقيقية للإنطلاق ، وبعد تجربتين غنائيتين لإذاعة دمشق مع الشاعر ( سعود الديب ) هما ( مرتاح والله ) و ( مع الليل مشينا ) ؛ شعر مجـد أنه قد حان الوقت للبحث عن فرصته في القاهرة .




و في شهر يونيو سنة 1990م حمل مجـد  حقيبة سفره و عوده و موهبته و مائة دولار و معهم الكثير من الآمال و الطموحات و الأحلام الوردية متوجهاً إلى القاهرة ، و مع هبوط الطائرة في مطار القاهرة سرعان ما هبط مجـد  إلى أرض الواقع ليصطدم بأول عقبة تواجهه و تكاد تنهي مشواره قبل بدايته فقد اكتشف ضياع حقيبته و كل ما يملكه ، و الأكثر من ذلك أن المائة دولار الوحيدة التي يملكها كانت مزورة ليدخل في تحقيقات طوال اليوم ، قبل أن تصادر منه المائة دولار .

خرج مجـد  من المطار ليجـد نفسه و حيداً مفلساً في القاهرة لا يملك غير عوده و موهبته و دولار واحد عليه أن يجد لنفسه بهم مكاناً على طريق النجاح ، ومع ذلك لم يفقد إيمانه بنفسه فتوجه إلى أحد الفنادق الرخيصة بوسط القاهرة ليتصل بأخيه فيصل يحكي له ما حدث و ينتظر أسبوع كامل حتى يصله مبلغ من أخيه . و رغم مرارة التجربة التي ما زال مجـد يذكرها حتى الآن إلا أنه اكتشف أنها مجرد خطوة في رحلة طويلة من المعاناة عليه أن يواجهها فمع الصعوبات المادية كان المناخ الغنائي بصفة عامة في هذه الفترة مع أوائل التسعينيات غير مستقر و بالتالي من الصعب ظهور موهبة جديدة . 

قضى مجـد القاسـم السنة الأولى بأكملها في محاولة البحث واستكشاف هذا العالم الجديد عليه ، ثم الدراسة لفترة في معهد الموسيقى العربية ( معهد فؤاد الأول ) ، و مع بداية السنة الثانية له في القاهرة حصل على أول لحن من الموسيقار ( سيد مكاوي ) و هو ( طير يا جناح الشوق ) و لكنه لم يظهر للنور . .  إلا أن تشاء الظروف أن يقوم مجـد  بالغناء في حفلة تكريم للفنانة ( ماجدة الصباحي ) ، و يلتقي هناك بالسيدة ( سحر منتصر ) صاحبة شركة ( صوت الحب ) للإنتاج الفني و التي دعته لزيارة الشركة ليشترك مجـد  بأول ألبوم غنائي له هو ( خليجيات ) مع مجموعة من المطربين لينجح هذا الألبوم نجاحاً كبيرا دون أن يذكر اسم المطربين على الألبوم .

كان نجاح الألبوم كافياً لتبدأ الشركة المنتجة في تنفيذ ألبوم غنائي خاص بمجـد القاسـم و الذي حمل اسم (ما بيدي ) و ذلك في سنة 1993م ، و كان أول ألبوم غنائي له وضم 8 أغاني .
 إلا أن الفشل كان من نصيب هذا الألبوم ، حيث لم يتوفر له أي عنصر من عناصر النجاح أو حتى الانتشار و لو بشكل محدود بسبب ضعف الإمكانيات الإنتاجية و الدعائية ، ليجد مجـد  نفسه قد تراجع إلى نقطة البداية مرة أخرى فكيف يمكن لشركة إنتاج أن تخاطر بالإنتاج لمطرب جديد  خاصةً مع وجود تجربة سابقة لم يكتب لها النجاح .

لم يجد مجـد  سوى الغناء و العزف على العود في الحفلات الخاصة لمحاولة إيجاد مورد رزق ، قبل أن يحضر أخوه فضل إلى القاهرة ليشاركه رحلته الفنية . . و التي سنتعرف على بعض ملامحها من خلال حوارنا المباشر مع مجـد القاسـم و الذي نبدأه يوم الثلاثاء و لمدة ثلاثة أيام و نرجو ألا يزيد عدد الأسئلة عن سؤالين فقط لكل مشارك لإتاحة الفرصة أمام الجميع للمشاركة .

تبقى أن نقول أن مجـد  متزوج ولديه مؤيد ( عنده سنة ) و يقيم إقامة كاملة بالقاهرة .

**

 



أهلا بفناننا الجميل مجـد القاسـم في منتدى أبناء مصر . . و في انتظار بدء الحوار معه 


*




 :109:


 :109:


 :109:

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*






رصيد مجد القاسم الفني سبعة ألومات غنائية بداية من مشاركته مع بعض النجوم الشباب عام 1992 ثم ستة ألبومات غنائية خاصة به هي : 


ما بيدي

لحظة غرام

و بحبك

أمرك حبيبي

اسمع بقى

لعبتك


بالإضافة إلى مشاركته في بعض الكوكتيلات الغنائية مع نجوم آخرين . . و العديد من الأغنيات الوطنية من أشهرها : ( عمار يامصر ) و قصيدة ( يا قدس ) و كذلك العديد من الأغنيات الدينية و الإجتماعية منها أغنية ( أغلى حبيبة ) عن الأم  . . 
و يقوم حالياً مجد القاسم بالتحضير لألبوم غنائي لإحياء تراث الموال العربي الأصيل يستعد لإصداره في نهاية الصيف الحالي .

اخترنا لكم من أجمل أغنيات مجـد القاسـم للتحميل :
*

*


لعبتـك

غمض عينيك 

ما تصدقنيش

يـا قـدس

اسمع بقى 

أتنفس عشقاً

أمرك حبيبي

قسوة قلبك

منهم لله

لحظة غرام

أصدق مين 

رسالة 

إنت يا عمري  

سنة ورا سنة  

يا حبيبي


 

:109:

:109:

:109:


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

*
الصديق العزيز إسلام
تحية جميلة تشبه جمال ترحيبك الحار 
وتحية أخرى إليك و إلى الأخ أحمد صلاح والأخت بسنت لإتاحتكم هذه الفرصة لي للقاء المباشر مع أعضاء المجلة الكرام
أشعر بالسعادة لوجودي بينكم وأتمنى أن يكون الحوار ممتع وشيق
وسأحاول الرد على جميع أسئلتكم بأسرع ما يمكنني  

في انتظار بدء  الحوار المباشر معكم

تحياتي
مجد القاسم
*

----------


## وليد-1

*مليون هلا بالفنان الجميل مجد القاسم 

انا سعيد جدا بوجودك معنا ومنور المنتدى ومنور مصر كلها وانت فى مصر بين اهلك واخوانك

وانا معجب جدا بيك وبفنك وبحب كل اغنيك وخاصة اغنية قسوة قلبك بحبها جدا جدا

وربنا يبارك لك فى ابنك ويجعله قرة عين لك ولوالدته ولنا جميعا ويجعله عمل صالح ليك

ربنا يوفقك وتحقق كل احلامك*

عمر ابنى بيسلم عليك وعلى مؤيد العسولة وبيقول لك عمو مجد ليه ماعملتش اغانى لينا وياريت نشوف اغنية للاطفال بصوتك

----------


## بحر الإسكندرية

أولا أحب أن أرحب بالفنان الجميل صاحب الصوت العذب و صاحب الأغاني المحمّلة بالكلمات المعبّرة والعذبة الجميلة حبيبي و حبيب الكل مجد القاسم 

أحب أن أرحب بيك هنا معنا وسط اخوتك و أخواتك اللي بيحبوك و بيحبوا صوتك الجميل ( ده مش بكش و الله  ::  ) .

أنا عندي أسئلة كتير بس مش هأقولها كلها علشان أعطي لغيري الفرصة الذهبية بالترحيب بيك و بسؤالك .

أنا عايز أسألك عن :
ما هي أعمالك القادمة ؟
لماذا لا نرى ديويتوا جميل آخر لك بعد الديويتوا الجميل غمض عنيك ؟
من هم الفنانين الذي تحب أن تسمع لهم من الزمن الجميل ؟

أشكرك على السماح لي بسؤالك و أرحب بيك مرة أخرى في منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي - مصر
وأحب أن ارسل شكري الكبيييييير لكل ما ساهم في دعوتك معنا هنا اسلام شمس الدين و أحمد صلاح و بسنت  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

*أهلا ومليون وسهلا بالفنان والمبدع المتألق وصاحب الرصيد والشعبية كبيرة في قلوب كل الشباب العربي 
أهلا بالفنان المحبوب المطرب الجميل مجد القاسم 
أشكرك باسم المنتدى لقبولك الدعوة برغم مشاغلك ومهامك الكثيرة , اتمنى لك لقاء جميل وممتع ،، ومنور يا فنانا الرائع
و بصراحه كلنا طبعا بنحبك
و الناس كلها في مصر حبيتك خصوصا باللون الجديد و أستيل خاص اتسمت به أ/ مجد 
تحياتي لك و أتمني انك تنبسط معانا هنا 

بالنسبه للأسئله بقه ماهو لازم الكل يتسأل هههههه 

1- أيه هي  تخيلك للجيل الغنائي الجديد في ظل سوبر ستار العرب وستار ميكر ؟؟؟

2- ماذا تمثل لك سوريا - مصر ؟


و ياله كفايا كده علشان مطولش عليك
و أشكر إسلام علي مجهوده المبذول لنجاح هذا اللقاء  

تحياتي للجميع
أحمد صلاح*


:143:

----------


## بنت مصر

*



أهلا أهلا أهلا بمطربنا 
الرائع الفنان مجد القاسم
اهلا بصاحب الكلمة الصادقة 
والصوت العذب والالحان الرائعة

النهاردة فعلا عيد من اعياد المنتدى
وكلماتنا المتواضعة تعجز حقا
عن نقل لك صدق مشاعرنا
وفرحتنا بوجودك بينا
وقبولك دعوتنا لك
بالمشاركة في 
هذا الحوار




الاستاذ مجد القاسم اهلا بيك 



واسمح لي اسألك اسئلتي 

1- أصعب مراحل حياة مجد الفنية

2- لو لم يمكن مجد القاسم فنانا لامعا فماذا كان يتمني ان يكون؟




وكفاية كده احسن اسلام يضربنا  :D

بس عاوزة اقول لك ان اغنية غمض عينيك دي رهيبة رهيبة رهيبة


بسنت

*

----------


## سمسمة

لا مش ممكن
مجد هنا ..لالالالالالالالا مش معقول
بس والله انا زعلانة منك اوى
عشان البنت العسولة اللى ضربتها على وشها بالقلم فى اغنية اتنفس عشقا رفقا مولاتى
بجد بجد
ليه ضربتها؟؟

ها؟

انت مش فاكرنى ولا ايه؟

انا سمسمة
سمسمة



























طبعا ماتعرفنيش
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لكن انا عارفاك










تعرف عارفاك منين
من التلفزيون ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس اكيد تعرفنى
عشان بتوشفونى من بارة الكاميرا وانا بتفرج عليك ..صح؟؟



















هههههههههههههههههههههههههه







لا
انا مش هاسامحك ابدا على الانسة اللى ضربتها فى الاغنية

لا لا ابدا
لو اتحايلت عليا من هنا لبكرة
ابدا
انا مش راضية عنك ابدا

المهم
ندخل فى المهم
انا ماعنديش اسئلة
بجد بجد
شرفت ونورت المنتدى
والمنتدى فخور جدا بوجودك معانا
وانا برضو فخارة بالمنتدى حاطنى على اول طاولة فى المنتدى>>>>>>>>دى مش من المهم

البروف سمسم..:140:

----------


## محمد النادي

السلام  عليكم  ورحمة   الله   وبركاته

تحياتي  لك  اسلام  شمس   الدين :;): 

تحية  للفنان  الرائع  مجد  القاسم   :: 

الاخوة  الاعضاء   قالو  اللي   كنت  هاقولوه.....ز :2: 

قليل  من   يحافظ  على  فنه  وينميه  لمصلحة   جمهوره  لا  لمصلحته   الخاصة

فاغانيك تحمل   الكلمة  الهادفة   الراقية  ولحن  تشدو  له  الاذان  وصوت   حالم

قوي   معبر............وحاجات   كتير.........ربنا  يوفقك :Cool:  


استعد  للاسئلة: ::eek:: 

!- ايه  رايك  في  برنامج  ستار  ميكر  ايجيبت؟  .....انا  شخصيا  مش  مقتنع  
بيه.....

2-لما  منعت   من  دخول   مصر  بسبب  اراء  د.فيصل   القاسم  الصائبة   الصريحة

ماهو  رد  فعلك؟

وشكرا  لك  لمشاركاتك

----------


## مازن2003

مليون أهلا يالأستاذ الفنان مجد القاسم و انا سعيد جدا بانك تتيح لجمهورك فرصة اللقاء المباشر بيك و باحييك على كل اغانيك الجميلة وخصوصا اغنية اسمع بقى لانها فعلا جميلة جدا
انا ليا سؤالين صغيرين
اول سؤال ايه سبب تخوفك من الحوار المباشر زي ماقلت في حديثك و ايه هي علاقتك بالنت
تاني سؤال تحب لما ابنك مؤيد يكبر يكون مطرب برضه وهل انت هتشجعه على كده
شكرا ليك جدا على الفرصة الجميلة دي يا استاذ مجد

مازن صبحي من القاهرة

----------


## محيي اسماعيل

*
صديقي العزيز الفنان الطامح للمجد مجد القاسم
ما أحسنه من طالع ذلك الذي يجمعنا بك على مائدة الحب بين فنان احب فنه واحترم جمهوره وبين محبيه ومحبي صوته وعاشقي اداؤه.
مرحباً بك مجد القاسم وعظيم الشرف لنا جميعاً قبولك هذه الدعوة لتتواصل مع من احبوك واحترموك وتغنوا باغانيك

فمن عظيم الشرف لنا جميعاً ان نتحاور مع اجمل الاصوات الذهبية في وطننا واخلص من قدم فناً رفيعاً محترماً لمحبيه ومستمعيه لدرجة ان شريطه الجديد لعبتك تصدر قائمة الشرائط التى نفدت وتم بيعها بالكامل بمجرد نزولها الى اميركا لحرص المستمع العربي هناك على الاحتفاظ بكل ماهو راقي ومحترم 
مجد لقد احترمت جمهورك فاحترمك واحبك وبذلت من المجهود والعمل مايرتقي بوجداننا وحين ارتقى الحس والوجدان احببناك اكثر واطمئنينا لصوتك العذب
احاول ان اسأل ولكن اخي شمس الدين تقريباً لخص لنا في ابداع يشتهر به كل حياتك تقريباً لكن هذا لن يمنعني من المشاكسة معك وسؤالك سؤال قد يكون سخيف وقد تتقبلة بقبول حسن وهو .
عرفنا من بعض المقربين ومن بعض احاديثك التي ادليت بها للصحافة انك في اول هبوط لك على ارض مصر حدث لك فصول اقرب الى المثل الذي يقول شر البلية مايضحك اهمها حكاية المائة دولار وضياع شنطك كلها 
يعني نزلت مصر وممعاكش غير التيشيرت اللي عليك ودي في حد ذاتها مآساة ذكرتها في بعض احاديثك باسلوب ( يفطس من الضحك ) هل لنا ان نعرف بعض ملامح منها؟
مع ارق وابلغ تحياتي ومحبتي لشخصكم الكريم يامجد
وعظيم امتناني لك يااسلام على اتاحة هذه الفرصة لمحاورة هذا النجم الرائع مجد القاسم

محيي الدين ابراهيم

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*

الأخوة الأعزاء 

سوف يقوم الفنان مجد القاسم بتسجيل ردوده على مشاركاتكم الكريمة بصوته
لذلك نرجو المعذرة للتأخر في الرد بسبب تجهيز الملفات الصوتية 
و التي سنبدأ في طرحها بنهاية اليوم

خالص الشكر للفنان مجد القاسم
و تحياتي للجميع

:109:



*

----------


## saroo02

*اهلا وسهلا بالفنان الرائع أ/ مجد القاسم في الحقيقة كلنا معجبين جدا بيك 

انا بشكر ادارة المنتدي الي سمحت لينا بلقاء الفنان الجميل مجد القاسم 


اول سؤال بقي يا استاذنا 
1- اية رايك في المطربين الحاليين وهل احنا ما زلنا بنعاني من نقص في المواهب الفنية ولا لا 

2- ما هو دور ا/ مجد القاسم في القضايا العربية من خلال اغنية وهل فية اغنية وطنية بتحضر لها ولا لا 

وشكرا ليك*

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الفنان مجد القاسم
اهلا بك فى منتدى ابناء مصر و قد زدته اشراقا بتواجدك معنا
وسؤالى لحضرتك

لماذا نفتقد فى رأيك فى الفتره الحاليه للأغانى الوطنيه ؟

و لى طلب  عند حضرتك ان نسمع منك على الملف الصوتى اغنيه وطنيه تحبها و تؤثر فيك تحياتى

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

أنا مش مصدقه نفسي ..  :: 

فناني الأكثر من رائع مجد القاسم ...... 

انا فعلا مبسوطه جدا أنك معانا هنا في المنتدى  .... 
بجد بجد .. نورتنا وشرفتنا ..  ::  

انا عندي سؤال واحد بس .. 

هل تعتقد ان الفنان العربي الشاب (مجد القاسم) اخذ حقه من الشهره؟

يا ريت تجاوب اجابتين .. .. 
إجابه من الفنان مجد القاسم نفسه .. !
وإجابه .. كشخص معجب بالفنان .. مجد القاسم !

لأني حاسه ان حقك مهضوم  :2:   :2:   :2: 

فناني العزيز .. مش عارفه اقولك ايه .. 
لأن كل كلامي مش هيوفيك حقك .... 
بس فعلا ... شكرا على قبولك للدعوه ..  ::

----------


## الأصيــل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : heba_ 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الفنان مجد القاسم
> اهلا بك فى منتدى ابناء مصر و قد زدته اشراقا بتواجدك معنا
> وسؤالى لحضرتك
> 
> لماذا نفتقد فى رأيك فى الفتره الحاليه للأغانى الوطنيه ؟
> تحياتى*

----------


## ana3sola

اهلا اهلا مجد صوت الجبل الجميل  شرفت منتدانا ونور بيك 
انا عسوله مش فاكرنى ولا ايه :confused:
انا اللى كنت مع سمسمه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا انا اللى عديت من قدامك وقت ماضربت البنت فى الاغنيه 
ههههههههه
نورت وشرفتنا بوجودك بينا 
واتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم ولعلمك انا زعلت قوى  وقت ازمتك اللى فاتت وترحيلك من مصر  وكنت دايما قلبى معاك 
ويارب تنور دايما كدة منتدانا بوجودك 
اختك عســــــــــــــوله

----------


## البرنس

ب :: سم الله الرحمنالرحيم                اهلا بك يا مجد فى مصر نورت بلدك الثانى مصر

----------


## ماما زوزو

:16: الفنان الموهوب
                                   مجد القاسم
     اهلا ومرحبا بك فى ارض الكنانة مصر العظيمة ام العرب

كما نرحب بك وسط جميع من يحبونك ويعجبون بصوتك العذب الخلاب

سمعت لك اجمل قصيدة عن القدس اتمنى ان اسمع المزيد من هذة النوعية

نتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح والتقدم والازدهار

ونتمنى ان تكرر زياراتك مرات ومرات

وعفوا هذة الكلمة اتمنى الا بعد ذلك ان نسمع منك باى اساءة لمصر 

كما حدث من فنانين عرب اخرين       :38:

----------


## RASHA

السلام عيكم

أهلا بالفنان مجد القاسم

نتمنى لك اقامة سعيدة بأرض الكنانة الغالية مصــــــــــــر

سؤالى لحضرتك

ما رأيك فى تصوير الاغنيات بطريقة  الفيديو كليب حاليا؟


تمنياتى بالتوفيق


رشا

----------


## مودو مشاكل

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم

الي الفنان مجد القاسم

اهلا بيك معنا وبين محبينك في منتدي مصر 

بصراحة احلي اغنية عجبتني اغنية " لعبتك " وياريت المزيد من هذة النوعية من الاغاني الرقيقة التي تقدمة يامجد ...

الفنان القدير مجد 
اود ان اسئلك بعض الاسئلة 

بعد نجاح البومك الاخير ماذا عن البومك القادم ؟؟؟

ما هو الدور الذي تحلم ان تقدمة في السينما ؟؟؟

لايوجد موقف معين حسيت ان الحظ لعب معاك فية دور كبير قوي ؟؟؟

هل تري نفسك شخصا واقعيا ام رومانسيا ام حالما ؟؟؟

لماذا يحب الناس "لعبتك" و "اسمع بقي" ؟؟؟

من هو الشخص الذي تدين لة بالفضل ؟؟؟

الحب في نظرك ؟؟
المراءة في نظرك ؟؟

من الشخص الذي تستشيرة و تاخذ براية من المحيطين بك ؟؟؟

لمن يقول مجد القاسم " لعبتك " ؟؟؟

و لمن اسمع بقي ؟؟؟

هل تفضل التعامل مع مؤلف كلمات معينة او ملحنين معينين ام تفضل دائما التنوع؟؟

فينك من الصحافة ؟؟؟

اية اللي بيخليك عصبي ؟؟؟


اسف علي الاطالة 
ولكن لي طلب اخير 
ممكن تملا هذة السطور لو ماكنش في مانع ?

الاسم : ....

تاريخ الميلاد :....

البرج :....

الهوايات:...

اول شئ افعلة في الصباح :....

باقضي وقت فراغي في :....

الحياة بلا معني بدون :....

لو لم اكن ممثل لوددت ان اكون :...

زمان و انا صغير كنت بحلم ابقي :...

تستطيع ان تقول اني منجذب الي شخص ما اذا :...

عندما اشر بالرومانسية فدائما ما :....

اذا كنت انا روميو فجوليت هي :...

اكثر مرة بكيت :....

اكثر حاجة تسعدني :....

اشعر اني اود ان اطير عندما :....

اجمل هدية في حياتي كانت من :...

موقف لن انساة :...

لا استطيع التخلص من :....

اتمني ان اعيش في :....

يجب ان امتنع عن :....

اود ان اقول :....


انا عارف اني طولت عليك كتير ولكن دا من عشمي فيك فانا اود ان اعرف كل شي عنك لانك مطربي المفضل ...

و الي القاء في لقاء اخر اخي الحبيب مجد القاسم 

تحياتي
اسلام محمد

----------


## shody20

طبعاً مش حقول أكتر من اللي قاله الناس هنا.....

أنا عرفت انك هنا من الهيصة اللي عاملينها...و النور و المازيكا و لقيت كل الناس بتجري...و كل ما أسأل فيه ايه....ما حدش يرد عليا


لما جيت عرفت.....و بجد مش هزار لما سمعت صوتك....ما تتخيالش قد ايه سعدت به كثيراً....أهلا بيك و سطنا ..و طبعا ب نشكر اسلام و بسنت و أحمد على مجهودهم في ان يكون لنا فرصة ان احنا نتواصل معاك....

طيب ...أنا مش حطول هما سؤالين....ايه رأيك في حال الأغنية العربية و خصوصاً في ظل وجود من هم لا ينتمون لنادي المواهب الحقيقية...و لن أذكر أسماء......الثاني...هل صناعة النجم تتوقف على صوته فقط...أنا بحب أغني جداً و كثيراً من أصدقائي يطلبون مني الغناء..و قد طلب غير واحد منهم أن أتقدم لأي من الجهات المختصة...الاذاعة و التليفزيون... الأوبرا...معهد الموسيقا و لكني أخشى ذلك كثيراً ...ليس في تخطيطي أن تكون مصدر رزقي و لكني لا أريد أن أكون من يقال عليهم "بيرفص النعمة"...فيا ريت تفيدني.....

----------


## بنت النيـل

كالعادة حضرت متأخرة  :2: 

الفنان المحبوب مرحبا بك بيننا  :: 
نورت المنتدى 
ونورت مصر كلها 

لقد سألك الجميع اغلب ماكنت اريد 
وسؤالي هو عن القصائد ... لماذا يخشى اي مطرب من الإكثار من القصائد في البوماته رغم ان أهم رسالة للفن هي الارتقاء بذوق المتلقي ؟؟

ومرحبا مرة أخرى  ::  ::

----------


## مجد القاسـم

[RAM]http://members.lycos.co.uk/egyptsonsmagazine/mjd0.ra[/RAM]
*

أنا سعيد جدا جدا بمشاركتي في مجلة أبناء مصر . .
و يسعدني الرد على كل أسئلتكم ، وكل مشاركاتكم الجميلة التي تعبر عن أشياء جميلة بنفوسكم الطيبة

و أشكركم جداً جداً على المشاعر الجميلة اللي ابديتوها ناحيتي و ناحية أعمالي 

مجد القاسم

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : وليد-1_ 
> *مليون هلا بالفنان الجميل مجد القاسم 
> 
> انا سعيد جدا بوجودك معنا ومنور المنتدى ومنور مصر كلها وانت فى مصر بين اهلك واخوانك
> 
> وانا معجب جدا بيك وبفنك وبحب كل اغنيك وخاصة اغنية قسوة قلبك بحبها جدا جدا
> 
> وربنا يبارك لك فى ابنك ويجعله قرة عين لك ولوالدته ولنا جميعا ويجعله عمل صالح ليك
> 
> ...



*

تحميل الملف الصوتي

أوجه تحية للأستاذ العزيز وليد
مليون هلا بيك يا أستاذ وليد و أشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة
و سلامي للأمور الجميل عمر وقول له قريباً جداً جداً بإذن الله راح أعمل عمل كبير للأطفال

لكم تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بحر الإسكندرية_ 
> *أولا أحب أن أرحب بالفنان الجميل صاحب الصوت العذب و صاحب الأغاني المحمّلة بالكلمات المعبّرة والعذبة الجميلة حبيبي و حبيب الكل مجد القاسم 
> 
> أحب أن أرحب بيك هنا معنا وسط اخوتك و أخواتك اللي بيحبوك و بيحبوا صوتك الجميل ( ده مش بكش و الله  ) .
> 
> أنا عندي أسئلة كتير بس مش هأقولها كلها علشان أعطي لغيري الفرصة الذهبية بالترحيب بيك و بسؤالك .
> 
> أنا عايز أسألك عن :
> ما هي أعمالك القادمة ؟
> ...


*

تحميل الملف الصوتي**


بحر الإسكندرية . .
أهلاً بيك و بالاسكندرية و بكل أهل الاسكندرية

الأعمال القادمة هي : فيلم سينمائي عن حياة فريد الأطرش بإذن الله ، إضافة إلى ألبوم عن الفلكلور الجبلي بشكل حديث كشئ من التنوع لأني باحب دائماً يكون في عندي تنوع ، فلقيت ان فكرة الفلكلور الجبلي و هو فلكلور غني جداً لازم أعمله ، فباعمله في المرحلة القادمة .

بالنسبة للدويتو فأعتقد انه لو موجود فكرة جديدة حتلاقيني على طول اعملها . . بس المشكلة مش انك تعمل دويتو ، لأنه موجود كتير مطربين و مطربات و أسهل ما يكون انك تعمل الدويتو . بس  أهم حاجة الفكرة ، يعني زي ماكانت فكرة ( غمض عينيك ) جديدة ، فأنا بادور على فكرة جديدة عشان اعملها دويتو .

كل الزمن الجميل باسمع له كل يوم ، لأني كل يوم باتعلم منه شئ جديد و مهم ، وباكتشف أشياء و جمل باقول عليها دايماً : الله  
لأنه اسمه : الزمن الجميل

تحياتي
مجد القاسم

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *
> أهلا ومليون وسهلا بالفنان والمبدع المتألق وصاحب الرصيد والشعبية كبيرة في قلوب كل الشباب العربي 
> أهلا بالفنان المحبوب المطرب الجميل مجد القاسم 
> أشكرك باسم المنتدى لقبولك الدعوة برغم مشاغلك ومهامك الكثيرة , اتمنى لك لقاء جميل وممتع ،، ومنور يا فنانا الرائع
> و بصراحه كلنا طبعا بنحبك
> و الناس كلها في مصر حبيتك خصوصا باللون الجديد و أستيل خاص اتسمت به أ/ مجد 
> تحياتي لك و أتمني انك تنبسط معانا هنا 
> 
> ...



*

تحميل الملف الصوتي**

الأستاذ أحمد صلاح - ابن البلد

أشكرك جدا على الدعوة الكريمة دي يا أستاذ أحمد ، وأهنئكم و أحييكم على كل الجهد اللي بتبذلوه في المجلة ، وربنا يوفقكم و  تستمروا في النجاح و التألق .

بالنسبة للأسئلة :
ما فيش تخيل محدد لأن كل شخص  بيقدم اللي عنده ، والناس في الآخر هي اللي بتختار . . يعني إنسان عنده موهبة أو قدرة ما بيقدمها  و في الآخر أنا مؤمن بمثل بيقول ( لا يصح إلا الصحيح ) 

سوريا و مصر : هما التاريخ ، هما الكفاح المشترك في كل العصور ، هما البلد الواحد و الروح الواحدة ، هما البلد اللي نشأت فيها إذا كان سوريا و لا مصر هما البلدين اللي أنا عشت فيهم طفولتي و شبابي و طموحاتي و نجاحاتي و فشلي و يأسي و أملي .

أشكرك جدا جدا يا أستاذ أحمد صلاح

تحياتي 
مجد القاسـم

*

----------


## lina

استاذنا الكبير و فناننا المبدع صاحب الصوت الرهيب ,,مجد القاسم 

اولا برحب بيك معانا في المنتدى وده شيئ يسعدنا و رسالتك الصوتيه جميله جدا ,, وعلى طول بحس انك انسان عصامي و كافحت كتير عشان توصل للي انتا فيه دلوقتي ودي حاجه بتكبرك في نظري كتير ,, غير كده اغانيك في منتهى الروعه والجمال وبالتوفيق دايما يا رب  ::  ,, كل اغانيك حلوة بدون استثناء وبموت في اغنيه رفقا مولاتي رفقا 

مش هسألك كتير بس هو سؤال واحد

ايه السؤال اللي كان نفسك تتسأله ومتسألتوش لحد دلوقتي :D

تحياتي لك و لكل من اسلام شمس الدين وابن البلد و بنت مصر على مجهودهم في نجاح اللقاء ده 

اختكم
لينا  ::

----------


## sadpen

هاي عليكوا كلكوا 
بجد مش عارفه اقول ايه 
هقول اهلا 
مش كفايه 
مرحا 
صغيره طب هقول ايه 
هقلك بيتين شعر كدا على الماشي بما اني <<<< نزار قباني مصر   ::p:  
خلاص بقى عدوها هتدققوا على كلام عيله 

عندما تسمع صوتا وتجده صوت في الغدر حاسم 
وتشعر انه انت حين يتكلم عن حبيب ظالم
وحين  تسمعه تشرق الشمس وان كنت في ليل قاتم 
فلا تعجب ولا تبحث بين الاسامي فانت تسمع مجد القاسم  :: 
اسال اقول ايه 
اولا عايزه اقولك (لعبتك ) تجنن وياريت (تغمض عنيك) عن اي اغنيه مش كويسه  و(تسمع بقى ) احنا بنحبك قوي  وعايزين نبعتلك (رساله) ونقلك (كلك على بعضك حلو)

ربنا يوفقك وتمتعنا اكتر 
وانا عن نفسي بقلك كتر من الاغاني الدراما لانها بتكون ارسخ في الذهن واقوى في المعنى 
تحيااتي 
 ::

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الفنان القدير مجد القاسم:
يا هلا..... شو هالنور.....كتير اتشرفنا بوجودك 
الله حلوة اوى اللكنة الشامى زى اصحابها تمام

فناننا القدير:
لأنك صوت متميز فعلا قوى ومتمكن ويستطيع تأدية كافة الأشكال الغنائية والتى تنفذ جميعها بسهولة الى قلوبنا,ولأن الفنان هو صوت الأمة هو اقصر وأسرع الطرق للتعبيرعن ثقافتها وحضارتها أمام العالم فسؤالى الوحيد هو:
ما هى الرسالة التى تريد أن تصل إلى مستمعيك ؟

مع خالص تحياتى وشكرى

وشكر خاص للاستاذ اسلام على هذا المجهود الكبير

----------


## مجد القاسـم

[RAM]http://members.lycos.co.uk/egyptsonsmagazine/mjd1.ra[/RAM]






> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> أهلا أهلا أهلا بمطربنا 
> الرائع الفنان مجد القاسم
> اهلا بصاحب الكلمة الصادقة 
> والصوت العذب والالحان الرائعة
> ...


*

تحميل الملف الصوتي**

بسنت - بنت مصر
أهلا بيكي يا بسنت و أشكرك جدا على الرقة . . وعلى المثابرة مع أحمد صلاح و إسلام شمس الدين لإنكوا فعلا بتحاولوا تخلوا المنتدى من أقوى و أفضل المنتديات الشيقة و المحترمة و المثقفة . .  ومش عاوز أقول كتير لأن كل المشاركين بالمنتدى عارفين الأمور الجميلة دي عنكم . 

بالنسبة للأسئلة :
أصعب مراحل حياتي الفنية : هي كل مرحلة أصعب من التانية  لأن كل مرحلة ليها مقوماتها و شكلها و وقتها . . فطبعاً كل مرحلة ليها صعوبتها ، ولكن المرحلة الأولى كانت صعبة جدا جدا ؛ مرحلة الوصول للناس دي كانت مرحلة صعبة جدا جدا ، إنما الحمد لله الواحد يعمل اللي عليه و الباقي يسيبه على ربنا

لو ماكنتش فنان كنت أحب اني أكون مهندس ديكور لأني باعشق الديكور و باعشق الجماليات

تحياتي
مجد القاسـم

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : سمسمة_ 
> *لا مش ممكن
> مجد هنا ..لالالالالالالالا مش معقول
> بس والله انا زعلانة منك اوى
> عشان البنت العسولة اللى ضربتها على وشها بالقلم فى اغنية اتنفس عشقا رفقا مولاتى
> بجد بجد
> ليه ضربتها؟؟
> 
> ها؟
> ...


*
تحميل الملف الصوتي


سمسمة . .
أهلا يا سمسمة

مش حاضرب حد تاني بالقلم خلاص يا سمسمة . . و لا يهمك

بس انا عملت الفكرة دي مش عشان اضرب حد بالقلم ، ولكن عشان أوري قد ايه كرامة المرأة عزيزة . . شفتي في الغنوة لما بتنضرب خلاص في الآخر بينفصلوا .
فأنا كنت عايز اعبر قد ايه كرامة المرأة عزيزة و غلط جدا  ضرب المرأة ، وخصوصاً ان مجتمعاتنا الشرقية  مع كل أسف لازالت فيها مشاكل كتيرة وضرب للمرأة ، فعايز أنبه للموضوع ده و ان المرأة مخلوق جميل جدا جدا  ، وصحيح في نفس الوقت مرات ممكن يكون شرير جدا ، إنما أنا عايز أقول ان المرأة مخلوق أنثوي جميل وحساس و له كرامة عالية و مش عايزين حد يمد ايده على امرأة .

و باشكرك طبعا يا سمسمة 

تحياتي
مجد القاسـم

*

----------


## شعاع الشمس

الفنان المبدع مجد القاسم

أهلا ومرحبا بك فى المنتدى ، لقد نورت المنتدى.

تسمح لى بسؤالين :
1- هل تستطيع الاغنية العربية فى الظروف الحالية ان تعبر عن مشاعر العرب وتوحد بين مشاعرهم فيما فشلت فيه السياسة؟
2- ماهى احب الاغنيات اليك لمطربين ومطربات آخرين.

مع الشكر وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق.

تحياتى
اشرف

----------


## بحر الإسكندرية

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مجد القاسـم_ 
> 
> *
> بحر الإسكندرية . .
> أهلاً بيك و بالاسكندرية و بكل أهل الاسكندرية
> 
> الأعمال القادمة هي : فيلم سينمائي عن حياة فريد الأطرش بإذن الله ، إضافة إلى ألبوم عن الفلكلور الجبلي بشكل حديث كشئ من التنوع لأني باحب دائماً يكون في عندي تنوع ، فلقيت ان فكرة الفلكلور الجبلي و هو فلكلور غني جداً لازم أعمله ، فباعمله في المرحلة القادمة .
> 
> بالنسبة للدويتو فأعتقد انه لو موجود فكرة جديدة حتلاقيني على طول اعملها . . بس المشكلة مش انك تعمل دويتو ، لأنه موجود كتير مطربين و مطربات و أسهل ما يكون انك تعمل الدويتو . بس  أهم حاجة الفكرة ، يعني زي ماكانت فكرة ( غمض عينيك ) جديدة ، فأنا بادور على فكرة جديدة عشان اعملها دويتو .
> ...


استاذنا الكبير و الجميل مجد القاسم 
اشكرك بشدة على الرد على أسئلتي . :: 
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله في فيلمك الجديد و ان شاء الله بالنجاح الباهر بإذن الله .
بالنسبة للألبوم الجديد  فكرة حلوة انك تعمل ألبوم للفلكلور الجبلي , بيتضمن الألبوم كان أغنية ؟
و هل نستطيع معرفة أسماؤهم ؟
بخصوص الدويتو  طب ايه رأيك في دويتو وطني يتحدث عن الوطن الحالي اللي احنا فيه ؟

عايزين نشوفك في الاسكندرية و تنورّها بوجودك فيها  :: 

أنا عندي سؤال تاني :
ماهي وجهة نظرك و رأيك في الوجوه الجديدة المنطلقة في الساحة الغنائية , وما هو رأيك في تصوير فيديو كليباتهم ؟

أتمنى لك دوام النجاح و التوفيق في حياتك الفنية و الحياتية ان شاء الله  ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أهلا وسهلا بالفنان الرائع مجد القاسم
منور المنتدى ...
أنا بس جايه أرحب بس ليا عودة عشان أسأل إن شاء الله
:166:

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الفنان الكبير و القدير مجد القاسم ..

مرحباً بكم بين جمهورك .. و منور مجلة و منتدى ابناء مصر .. و ده فرصة جميلة جداً .. بنشكرك عليها و شرف للمنتدى كله ..
:111:  
:109:

مش هسأل بقى كفاية كككككككككككككلللل الاسئلة اللى فاتت  ::  
ربنا يكون في عونك   ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
الأخوة الأعزاء . .

عذراً للتأخر في طرح ردود الفنان مجد القاسم بسبب مشكلة فنية خاصة بالملفات الصوتية

و سنبدأ سريعاً في تحميل الملفات الصوتية

تحياتي للجميع

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

[RAM]http://members.lycos.co.uk/egyptsonsmagazine/mjd2.ra[/RAM].

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : محمد النادي_ 
> *السلام  عليكم  ورحمة   الله   وبركاته
> 
> تحياتي  لك  اسلام  شمس   الدين
> 
> تحية  للفنان  الرائع  مجد  القاسم  
> 
> الاخوة  الاعضاء   قالو  اللي   كنت  هاقولوه.....ز
> 
> ...


*
الأستاذ محمد . .
رأيي في ستار ميكر ايجيبت : 
والله يا أستاذ محمد أنا مع أي برنامج يستضيف مواهب شابة ، لأن الموضوع مش ستار ، ولكن الموضوع ان احنا عندنا مواهب كتيرة و مش لاقية طريق توصل للناس من خلاله 
فأنا باعتقد أنه البرامج دي كويسة انه في عندنا مواهب كتيرة تاخد على الأقل بداية الطريق ، فمش مشكلة انه يكون عندنا البرامج دي ، بس هي تسميتها صعبة شوية إنما بالإمكان كانت تسمى مثلاً طريق النجوم أو المواهب الشابة أو أي شئ كان ، إنما ما اعتقدش انه ممكن حد يبقى ستار من حلقة أو من تقييم لجنة تحكيم ، وانما ده عايز زمن طويل . . عايز تعب . . عايز جهد . . عايزتاريخ من الأعمال الفنية . . ده هو اللي ستار انما مش حلقة تلفزيونية اللي بتعمل ستار


لما منعت من دخول مصر أنا كنت عارف إن دي سحابة و هتعدي لأنه لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ، وأنا الحمد لله اتعرف عني فني الجيد و اتعرف عني اني انسان ملتزم ماليش إلا في فني و بيتي 
و الحمد لله كانت سحابة صيف و عدت و بقت بالنسبة لي دلوقتي ذكريات .


تحياتي
مجد القاسـم

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مازن2003_ 
> *مليون أهلا يالأستاذ الفنان مجد القاسم و انا سعيد جدا بانك تتيح لجمهورك فرصة اللقاء المباشر بيك و باحييك على كل اغانيك الجميلة وخصوصا اغنية اسمع بقى لانها فعلا جميلة جدا
> انا ليا سؤالين صغيرين
> اول سؤال ايه سبب تخوفك من الحوار المباشر زي ماقلت في حديثك و ايه هي علاقتك بالنت
> تاني سؤال تحب لما ابنك مؤيد يكبر يكون مطرب برضه وهل انت هتشجعه على كده
> شكرا ليك جدا على الفرصة الجميلة دي يا استاذ مجد
> 
> مازن صبحي من القاهرة
> *


*
الأستاذ مازن . .

علاقتي بالنت وطيدة جدا جدا ، لأني أنا باحب التواصل دائما ما بيني وبين العالم كله ، وزي مابيقولك العالم بقى قرية صغيرة فأنا بالنسبة لي النت هو القرية الصغيرة اللي بتجمعني بالعالم كله و يخليني متواصل مع كل الفنون صوصا انه كل يوم بينزل ملايين الأعمال الفنية الجديدة
في مواقع كتيرة باحب التواصل معها خصوصا الفنون ، كمان أنا متيم شوية  بالأجهزة الاليكترزنية و أجهزة الديجيتال ، فكل يوم بتنزل و أنا متابع ليها خصوصا أجهزة التسجيل و الكاميرات
 فطبعا النت دلوقتي زي مابيقولوا حلقة الوصل ما بين الدنيا كلها

إنما سبب تخوفي من موضوع المشاركة إنه أول مرة بصراحة اشترك في موضوع زي كده مباشر و يكون بالصوت . . عشان كده كان التخوف البسيط ده


تحياتي
مجد القاسـم

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : saroo02_ 
> *اهلا وسهلا بالفنان الرائع أ/ مجد القاسم في الحقيقة كلنا معجبين جدا بيك 
> 
> انا بشكر ادارة المنتدي الي سمحت لينا بلقاء الفنان الجميل مجد القاسم 
> 
> 
> اول سؤال بقي يا استاذنا 
> 1- اية رايك في المطربين الحاليين وهل احنا ما زلنا بنعاني من نقص في المواهب الفنية ولا لا 
> 
> ...


*
الأستاذ saroo02
شكراً ليك 
و رأيي في المطربين الحاليين : كلهم كويسين طبعاً و كل إنسان بيقدم عمل كويس بيلاقي صداه عند الناس ، ولا يصح إلا الصحيح في الآخر
إحنا علينا نفتح المجال لكل الناس ، وفي الآخر الكويس و الجيد هو اللي بيفرض نفسه


يالنسبة لدور مجد القاسم فس القضايا العربية : أعتقد إن مجد القاسم هو واحد من هذا الشعب العربي اللي بتهمه قضايا الأمة العربية و بيتألم لكل ما يحصل فيها و لا زال يتألم للي بيحصل في فلسطين و العراق ، وكل اللي نقدر نعبر به هو صوتنا
و أنا كنت عملت عدة فنية لفلسطين و العراق  ، إنما  العيب مش فينا و لكن في الفضائيات العربية اللي بتركز على شئ معين و بتنسى الأغاني الوطنية و القومية


تحياتي
مجد القاسـم

*

----------


## ihab

ألف أهلا بالفنان مجد القاسم

وسؤالي هو :
بماذا يحلم الفنان الحالم مجد القاسم

ولك خالص الشكر

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : محيي اسماعيل_ 
> *
> صديقي العزيز الفنان الطامح للمجد مجد القاسم
> ما أحسنه من طالع ذلك الذي يجمعنا بك على مائدة الحب بين فنان احب فنه واحترم جمهوره وبين محبيه ومحبي صوته وعاشقي اداؤه.
> مرحباً بك مجد القاسم وعظيم الشرف لنا جميعاً قبولك هذه الدعوة لتتواصل مع من احبوك واحترموك وتغنوا باغانيك
> 
> فمن عظيم الشرف لنا جميعاً ان نتحاور مع اجمل الاصوات الذهبية في وطننا واخلص من قدم فناً رفيعاً محترماً لمحبيه ومستمعيه لدرجة ان شريطه الجديد لعبتك تصدر قائمة الشرائط التى نفدت وتم بيعها بالكامل بمجرد نزولها الى اميركا لحرص المستمع العربي هناك على الاحتفاظ بكل ماهو راقي ومحترم 
> مجد لقد احترمت جمهورك فاحترمك واحبك وبذلت من المجهود والعمل مايرتقي بوجداننا وحين ارتقى الحس والوجدان احببناك اكثر واطمئنينا لصوتك العذب
> احاول ان اسأل ولكن اخي شمس الدين تقريباً لخص لنا في ابداع يشتهر به كل حياتك تقريباً لكن هذا لن يمنعني من المشاكسة معك وسؤالك سؤال قد يكون سخيف وقد تتقبلة بقبول حسن وهو .
> ...



*
أخي الأستاذ محي إسماعيل
أشكرك و تحياتي ليك و أتمنى كل أوقاتكوا تكون خير و سعادة يارب 
و انتوا فعلا واجهة جميلة جدا جدا و مشرقة لكل العرب و المصريين الموجودين في أمريكا و خصوصا من خلال كتابتكم الجميلة و اللي بتبين فعلا المعدن الطيب و الأسلوب الطيب و كل ما هو جميل .

عن بداية ما نزلت المطار : 
أنا أول ما نزلت المطار كان عمري 19 سنة و ماكانش معايا إلا العود و لبسي لأن الشنطة ماوصلتش و فضلت بعدها اتردد على المطار أكتر من شهرين و في الآخر راحت الشنطة نهائي ، و كان معايا 100 دولار ، و دولار . . مع كل أسف طلعت ال 100 دولار مزورة . .
 فالبداية كانت بدولار ، ولك أن تتخيل الحياة تبدأ بدولار
الحمد لله على العموم

و أشكرك جدا جدا 
و تحياتي لكل الأصحاب و الأصدقاء في أمريكا

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : Miss. Virgo_ 
> *أنا مش مصدقه نفسي .. 
> 
> فناني الأكثر من رائع مجد القاسم ...... 
> 
> انا فعلا مبسوطه جدا أنك معانا هنا في المنتدى  .... 
> بجد بجد .. نورتنا وشرفتنا ..  
> 
> انا عندي سؤال واحد بس .. 
> ...


*

Miss Virgo

أشكرك على المشاعر الطيبة جدا جدا 

سؤالك هل تعتقد ان الفنان العربي الشاب (مجد القاسم) اخذ حقه من الشهره؟
أنا دايماً ما باحطش الموضوع ده في دماغي لأني باعتبر كل شئ قسمة و نصيب و اللي كاتبه ربنا لازم ياخده الإنسان مابياخدش أكتر من كده .
أنا أخدت حقي من مشاعر الناس و حب الناس . . ده أهم حاجة عندي 
و أنا أخدت حقي لأنه لما بينزل ألبومي بحمد الله ؛ الناس بتبقى نازلة تشتري الألبوم من غير ماتعرف فيه ايه لإنها على يقين إن اللي بأقدم شئ كويس فبيشتروه و هم مغمضين فده أحسن حاجة باخدها في حياتي من حمد الله

تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

[RAM]http://members.lycos.co.uk/egyptsonsmagazine/mjd3.ra[/RAM]

*الملف الصوتي للإجابات على مشاركات الأخوة :

محي إبراهيم
Miss Virgo
الأصيل
عسولة
البرنس
mahe28
RAHA
مودو مشاكل
shody20
بنت النيل
جرح الزمان
خالد بن الوليد
جنان الفردوس

*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _
> كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : الأصيــل
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الفنان مجد القاسم
> اهلا بك فى منتدى ابناء مصر و قد زدته اشراقا بتواجدك معنا
> وسؤالى لحضرتك
> 
> ...


 


*

الأخ الأصيل . .

هو احنا مش بنفتقد للأغاني الوطنية ، وإنما بنفتقد لإذاعة الأغاني الوطنية . . 
لإن الأغاني الوطنية موجودة و كل الفنانين العرب قدموا الأغاني الوطنية سواء للقضية الفلسطينية أو العراق فمحتاجين تتذاع بس مش أكتر من كده

تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ana3sola_ 
> *اهلا اهلا مجد صوت الجبل الجميل  شرفت منتدانا ونور بيك 
> انا عسوله مش فاكرنى ولا ايه :confused:
> انا اللى كنت مع سمسمه 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالا انا اللى عديت من قدامك وقت ماضربت البنت فى الاغنيه 
> ههههههههه
> نورت وشرفتنا بوجودك بينا 
> واتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم ولعلمك انا زعلت قوى  وقت ازمتك اللى فاتت وترحيلك من مصر  وكنت دايما قلبى معاك 
> ...



*
عسولة . .
ميرسي ياعسولة و انتي عسولة بجد
ميرسي قوي


تحياتي 
مجد القاسم


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : البرنس_ 
> *بسم الله الرحمنالرحيم                اهلا بك يا مجد فى مصر نورت بلدك الثانى مصر*



*

البرنس . .
ميرسي على ترحيبك
كلك ذوق . . و كلك طيبة


تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم



*

----------


## ~ MaYa ~

صباح الخير 
انا مشتركة جديدة و يشرفني ان اول مشاركة في المنتدى الجميل ده تكون ترحيب بالفنان الرائع مجد القاسم 
عندي كام سؤال صغيرين من فضلك  :: 
ليه دايما بنسمع الفنانين الكبار واللي ليهم تاريخ جميل مليئ بالفن الراقي بنسمع منهم جملة (  لا اسمح لاولادي بالدخول للوسط الفني ) 
و لما تسألهم ايه السبب ؟
يقولوا عشان الفن متعب ... و طريق صعب و طويل !!! 

طيب انا في اعتقادي ان الانسان لما بيحب عمل ما و واثق من نفسه و عرف ان ده مجاله و حيبدع فيه ...التعب و السكة الطويلة دي بتبقى له متعة و كل خطوة بيعدي عليها بيحس بسعادة لما يلاقي نفسه احسن 
ليه الفنانين بيرفضوا ان ولادهم يحسوا بالمتعة دي طالما عندهم مقومات النجاح ؟؟

مرة من المرات سمعت بالحرف الواحد احد المطربين بيقول .. الوسط الفني وسط مشحون بالشر والنفوس المريضة   :confused:     :confused: 
ايه رايك في الكلام ده ؟
ولو كان حقيقي ياريت تفسر   ::(: 
ولو كان عندك بنت ربنا يحفظلك مؤيد 
لو كانت بنتك تمتلك صوت قوي و متمكن و جات قالت لك وهيا في سن 17 سنة يا بابا انا نفسي ابقى مطربة ... حيكون رد فعلك شكله ايه؟



كلمة اخيره ... الفنان مجد القاسم صوت متميز و اداء قمة في الابداع و اختيارات موفقة في الكلمة واللحن
بس عندي احساس ان عنده اكتر و اكتر و صوته مازال يحمل الكثير من المناطق المضيئة لم تظهر بعد 
هل هناك مشروع تعاون مع الفنان كاظم الساهر كملحن ؟

اظن ان الحان كاظم الساهر فيها مساحات جميلة ممكن تظهر امكانيات مجد الصوتية ..... مجرد راي من معجبة محبة لفن مجد القاسم تتمنى له الوصول الى القمة و الثبات :100: 

شكر جزيل من اعماق قلبي لمنتدى مصر و شكر للفنان المبدع مجد القاسم 
سعيدة بوجودك سيدي الفاضل و تحياتي لمؤيد و ام مؤيد 
اتمنى لك مزيد من الرقي والنجاح ..


تحياتي

MaYa

----------


## masreya

الفنان الرائع مجد القاسم

انا من اشد المعجبين بيك وبفنك الجميل لانك بصراحة حريص في اختيارك لكلماتك
والحان اغانيك بالاضافة الي صوتك الجميل اللي بيغلف كل هذه الاشياء ليخرج عمل ممتاز


أسئلتي لحضرتك

ايه المعوقات اللي بتواجه المطربين الجدد وبتمنعهم عن الانتشار


هل زواجك كان تقليدي والا بعد قصة حب؟؟ 


أختك
نرمين

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : mahe128_ 
> *:16: الفنان الموهوب
>                                    مجد القاسم
>      اهلا ومرحبا بك فى ارض الكنانة مصر العظيمة ام العرب
> 
> كما نرحب بك وسط جميع من يحبونك ويعجبون بصوتك العذب الخلاب
> 
> سمعت لك اجمل قصيدة عن القدس اتمنى ان اسمع المزيد من هذة النوعية
> 
> ...



*
mahe128
باشكرك على مشاعرك الرقيقة و الجميلة
شكرا جدا جدا


تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الفنان العربي الجميل 
صاحب الصوت الرائع
 مجد القاسم
اجمل التمنيات لك بالنجاح الدائم ان شااء الله 
والسعادة انت واسرتك الكريمة 
وطفلتك الامورة جداا 
ربنا يحرسها لكم
 الرحمة حلوة
 لذلك انا سوف اكتفي بالترحيب بك 

اشكرك بشدة علي وجودك معنا هنا 
تحياتي 
ابن مصر*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : RASHA_ 
> *السلام عيكم
> 
> أهلا بالفنان مجد القاسم
> 
> نتمنى لك اقامة سعيدة بأرض الكنانة الغالية مصــــــــــــر
> 
> سؤالى لحضرتك
> 
> ...



*
RASHA

ميرسي يا رشا و أهلا بيكي

بالنسبة لسؤال ما رأيك فى تصوير الاغنيات بطريقة الفيديو كليب حاليا؟
والله أنا ما أقدرش أقول سلباً أو ايجاباً ، لأنه لو قلت حتى إيجاباً فهو لازم لأنه تصوير الأغنية هو اللي بيوصلها للناس ، وبقت شكل كبير من دعاية الفنان لنفسه .

لو سلباً فأنا أعتقد  إنه في كتير من الأغاني بتسئ بشكل ما إلى تقاليدنا الشرقية ، وأنا ضد الأفكار الحرة قوي في تصوير الأغاني ، لأنه مهما كان احنا مجتمع إسلامي لينا عادتنا و تقاليدنا المختلفة عن الغرب ، و أتمنى نكون مقيدين بيها  . 

تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مودو مشاكل_ 
> *بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الي الفنان مجد القاسم
> 
> اهلا بيك معنا وبين محبينك في منتدي مصر 
> 
> بصراحة احلي اغنية عجبتني اغنية " لعبتك " وياريت المزيد من هذة النوعية من الاغاني الرقيقة التي تقدمة يامجد ...
> 
> ...




*
مودو مشاكل . . وانت شكلك مودو مشاكل
عموما أهلا بيك يا مودو انت منور و تحياتي ليك

- إن شاء الله الألبوم القادم أنا شغال فيه و حينزل أول الشتاء لأني باحب الشتاء و باحس فيه بدفء رغم برودته باحس فيه بدفء المشاعر و بالرومانسية

- الدور اللي احب أقدمه في السينما : هي أدوار مش دور واحد إنما أنا باحب أدور على قضايا الشباب و أكون أنا الشكل اللي بيتقدم من خلاله قضايا و مشاكل الشباب في السينما . . ده المهم إنك تقدم رسالة

- أعتقد ان الحظ كل اللي بيلعبه معايا حاجات وحشة فما اعتقدش انه لعب معايا أدوار حلوة ، لأني دايماً باعتمد على الجهد و التعهب و الكفاح

- أنا أعتقد اني شخص واقعي و رومانسي و حالم . . لأنك محتاج تبقى واقعي في الأمور الواقعية ، وتبقى رومانسي في الأمور الرومانسية ، وانك تبقى حالم زي ما قلنا غمض عينيك و احلم معايا 

- أكيد الناس بتحب لعبتك و اسمع بقى لأنهم اتقدموا بشكل كويس الحمدلله ؛ ككلمة و كلحن و كتصوير و كاحساس ، فأكيد ما يخرج من القلب يصل إلى القلب    

- أنا أدين بالفضل ليس لشخص و إنما لرب العالمين أدين له بفضل نجاحي .
إنمالو شخص فاللي وقف جنبي منذ بداياتي هو أخويا الدكتور فيصل القاسم   ؛ هو الإنسان الوحيد اللي وقف جنبي في حياتي     

- الحب طبعاً أجمل شئ في الحياة ، و لولا الحب ماكان جمال و تطور و إخلاص
فالحب أجمل شئ

- المرأة كائن جميل جدا جدا ؛ صعب جدا جدا ؛ بسيط جدا جدا ، وسمات كتيرة طبعاً فالمرأة هي الأم و هي الزوجة و هي الابنة و هي الحب و هي الرومانسية و هي التضحية و هي أشياء كثيرة

- الشخص الذي استشيره و أخذ برأيه هو أخويا فضل لأنه مدير أعمالي و هو معايا من أول لحظة ، ودايما باستشير اخواتي و خصوصا فيصل

- أقول ( لعبتك ) : لكل من يحاول يلعب بمشاعر الناس 
و أقول ( اسمع بقى ) : برضه لكل الناس اللي واخدة الحياة لهو و بتلعب بمشاعر الناس و ماتهتمش بمشاعر الناس ، فأقول لهم اسمع بقى لأنه يوم لك و يوم عليك .

- أنا مع الصحافة على طول ، يمكن بس بأقصر فترات لما ما بيبقاش عندي جديد ، لكن أنا دايماً مع الصحافة

- اللي يخليني عصبي : الضلم ، الكدب ، و الأشياء السيئة كلها بتخليني عصبي
وبابقى عصبي جدا جدا لما باكون باعد أي عمل فني جديد لأن أعصابي بتبقى مشدودة شوية

- اسمي بالكامل : معضاد مؤيد القاسم الشهير بمجد القاسم
البرج : الثور
الهوايات : ركوب الخيل و السيارات

- اول شئ افعلة في الصباح :باتصفح الجرايد اللي باجيبها بالليل ، بافطر ، بادندن شوية و، واعمل شوية تليفونات . . باحب أعيش حياتي طبيعية 

- وقت الفراغ باحب أخد العائلة و نقعد في أي مكان أو نسافر

- الحياة بلا معني بدون : ابني مؤيد طبعا لأنه هو حياتي كلها و هو اللي مالي الدنيا عليا

- لو لم اكن مطرب لوددت ان اكون : مهندس ديكور لأنه زي ما قلت في سؤال سابق أنا باعشق الديكور

- زمان و انا صغير كنت بحلم ابقي : مطرب و الحمد لله ربنا حققها لي و بقيت مطرب و الناس بتحبني

- اذا كنت انا روميو فجوليت هي : مراتي أكيد

- اكثر مرة بكيت : لما توفى صديقي ( معين عجيب ) في سوريا و هو كان مدير أعمالي في سوريا ، دي كانت أكتر مرة بكيت في حياتي

- اكثر حاجة تسعدني : الصدق و الناس الطيبة و الناس الجميلة و لما باشوف الناس سعيدة

- اشعر اني اود ان اطير عندما : أنجح و عندما أشعر اني قدمت شئ وصل للناس و حبتني و احترمتني من خلاله  

- اجمل هدية في حياتي كانت من : من ربنا طبعا و هي ابني مؤيد لأنه أجمل هدية و أجمل حاجة في حياتي

- موقف لن انساه : المواقف كتيرة يا صاحبي ما اقدرش أدخل في تفاصيلها لأنه كتيرة المواقف اللي لن أنساها



تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : shody20_ 
> *طبعاً مش حقول أكتر من اللي قاله الناس هنا.....
> 
> أنا عرفت انك هنا من الهيصة اللي عاملينها...و النور و المازيكا و لقيت كل الناس بتجري...و كل ما أسأل فيه ايه....ما حدش يرد عليا
> 
> 
> لما جيت عرفت.....و بجد مش هزار لما سمعت صوتك....ما تتخيالش قد ايه سعدت به كثيراً....أهلا بيك و سطنا ..و طبعا ب نشكر اسلام و بسنت و أحمد على مجهودهم في ان يكون لنا فرصة ان احنا نتواصل معاك....
> 
> طيب ...أنا مش حطول هما سؤالين....ايه رأيك في حال الأغنية العربية و خصوصاً في ظل وجود من هم لا ينتمون لنادي المواهب الحقيقية...و لن أذكر أسماء......الثاني...هل صناعة النجم تتوقف على صوته فقط...أنا بحب أغني جداً و كثيراً من أصدقائي يطلبون مني الغناء..و قد طلب غير واحد منهم أن أتقدم لأي من الجهات المختصة...الاذاعة و التليفزيون... الأوبرا...معهد الموسيقا و لكني أخشى ذلك كثيراً ...ليس في تخطيطي أن تكون مصدر رزقي و لكني لا أريد أن أكون من يقال عليهم "بيرفص النعمة"...فيا ريت تفيدني.....*


*
shody20

تحياتي . . و أهلاً بيك

حال الأغنية أعتقد إنه ما بين كرِ و فرِ على رأي امرؤ القيس ، في طبعاً أفكار جميلة  في الأغنية ، وفي أعمال مش على المستوى .
و لكن بما أنه عندنا تاريخ طويل و عميق من الفن العربي الأصيل ، وبما انه عندنا عبد الوهاب و أم كلثوم و عبد الحليم و فريد الأطرش و محمد فوزي فحال الأغنية بألف خير بحمد الله     


صناعة النجم كانت في يوم من الأيام تتوقف على صوته إنما دلوقتي في كتير من الأمور : الذكاء الاجتماعي ، الإعلام ، الصحافة ، الشكل ، الذكاء في اختيار الكلمات و الألحان . . و أمور كثيرة بشكل معقد 
بس أعتقد ان صاحب الموهبة الأصلية بما انه جواه احساس جميل بيقدر يترجم كل الأمور دي ويبقى فعلا فنان  .  

تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## n3na3aah

اهلا بالفنان الجميل  مجد القاسم اعتذر عن التاخيير في المشاركه في المناسبه الجميله ده اهلا بييك فيالمنتدي
ولله انا معنديش كلاماقوله اكترمن الي قالوه الاعضاء انا بس حت ارحب يك بيننا وشكرا لك ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

:16:    الاخ الفنان العظيم 

                        مجد القاسم

         شكرا لردك على المشاركين بالمنتدى

 كما نشكرك على تلبية الدعوة وحضورك للقائنا

نتمنى ان تكون قد قضيت وقتا ممتعا معنا وفى مصر

بلدك الثانى وام الدنيا...........................


     مارايك فى الاغانى الهابطة وكيف نقضى عليها؟

  اتمنى اسمع منك المزيد من الاغانى التى تمس القضايا العربية
لك تحياتنا جميعا                     
                                     :108:

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت النيل_ 
> *كالعادة حضرت متأخرة 
> 
> الفنان المحبوب مرحبا بك بيننا 
> نورت المنتدى 
> ونورت مصر كلها 
> 
> لقد سألك الجميع اغلب ماكنت اريد 
> وسؤالي هو عن القصائد ... لماذا يخشى اي مطرب من الإكثار من القصائد في البوماته رغم ان أهم رسالة للفن هي الارتقاء بذوق المتلقي ؟؟
> ...



*
بنت النيل . .

أنا من عشاق القصائد وباحب انه يكون في ألبومي قصيدة ، رغم ان الألبوم الأخير ماكنش فيه قصيدة ، ولكن الألبوم القادم إن شاء الله حيكون فيه قصيدة

أما لماذا يخشى المطربون أداء القصيدة : فلأنه القصيدة شئ صعب جدا جدا و مش أي مطرب يقدر يؤديها لأنها محتاجة على الأقل خبرة في اللغة و محتاجة ثقافة معينة و محتاجة احساس بالكلمة و محتاجة صوت يؤديها بشكل كويس لأن القصيدة صعبة مش سهلة    


تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : جرح الزمان_ 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الفنان القدير مجد القاسم:
> يا هلا..... شو هالنور.....كتير اتشرفنا بوجودك 
> الله حلوة اوى اللكنة الشامى زى اصحابها تمام
> 
> فناننا القدير:
> لأنك صوت متميز فعلا قوى ومتمكن ويستطيع تأدية كافة الأشكال الغنائية والتى تنفذ جميعها بسهولة الى قلوبنا,ولأن الفنان هو صوت الأمة هو اقصر وأسرع الطرق للتعبيرعن ثقافتها وحضارتها أمام العالم فسؤالى الوحيد هو:
> ...



*
جرح الزمان . .

أهلا و سهلاً و تحياتي

أنا أحب ان رسالة الفن الصادق و الفن الأصيل اللي بيحمل رسالة الاحساس و المشاعر الجميلة هو اللي يوصل لمعجبيني  ، لأن الفن في حد ذاته هو احساس و مشاعر و جمال ، ودائماً الفن بيدعو إلى الرقي و بيدعو إلى الجمال 
فأتمنى أنه رسالة الرقي و الجمال و السعادة هي اللي توصل للناس


تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : خالد بن الوليد_ 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> الفنان الكبير و القدير مجد القاسم ..
> 
> مرحباً بكم بين جمهورك .. و منور مجلة و منتدى ابناء مصر .. و ده فرصة جميلة جداً .. بنشكرك عليها و شرف للمنتدى كله ..
> :111:  
> :109:
> 
> ...



*
خالد بن الوليد

تحياتي ليك يا خالد
و شكراً على احساسك الجميل


تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


*

----------


## مجد القاسـم

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : جنان الفردوس_ 
> *أهلا وسهلا بالفنان الرائع مجد القاسم
> منور المنتدى ...
> أنا بس جايه أرحب بس ليا عودة عشان أسأل إن شاء الله
> :166:*



[B]
جنان الفردوس . .

ياأهلا و سهلاً و شكراً على الاحساس الجميل و المشاعر الطيبة


تحياتي
مجـد القاسـم


[/B

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

المتميز ... المتألق ... الرائع 

الفنان / مجد القاسم 


احب ان ارحب بك واهنيك علي اختياراتك الرائعة للكلمات التي تسبق روعتها صدق احساسها منك


وكان نفسي اسألك بس كل اللي كان في دماغي اتسأل ؟؟؟  يمكن لاني جيت متأخر شوية ؟؟؟


مع اني لسه صاحي حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااالا ؟

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

اولا اهلا بيك ...اخى مجد القاسم ...

نورت المنتدى ...

وشكرا للظروف التى جعلتنى اعرف اروع اغانيك التى سمعتها 


نعم عربيه ومحميه برايات النصر الحطينى 
نعم وستبقى أبديا مادام الجرح فلسطينى 

اخى فى الله مجمد القاسم ....

اسألتى لك بسيطه ...

أولا .....ما هى اهم مقومات النجاح فى رأيك ؟

ثانيا ....لماذا لا نسمع من المطربين  اليوم الا موضوع واحد (الحب ...العشق ...الهجر ...البعد ) اى شئ مادام تعلق بحبيبين ...لماذا ؟وان تواجدت اى اغانى اخرى تكون برصيد اغنيه واحده كل خمسين اغنيه حب .ألست معى ان الأغانى تعكس واقعنا اذا كانت تريد ان ترسل رساله هادفه لشعوبها ..والا ترى معى ان واقعنا ليس الحب والغرام هو الغالب عليه بل الحزن والشقاء ؟ما رأيك ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا ...لماذا يلجأ بعض المطربيين ...المشهورين جدا محليا وعالميا ...الى التفانى الرائع فى تصوير كليباتهم ..وتزينها بالنساء والحسناوات ...على العلم ان الطرب...صوت ...وليس منظر ؟؟؟لماذا ؟؟؟

رابعا ...ماذا فى رأيك رسالتك اتجاه امتك فى ظل نعمة الصوت الشجى الذى انعم الله بها عليك ؟؟؟

خامسا ...قيم لنا الطرب العربى وموقفه من الأحتلال الإسرائيلى ..والأحتلال الأمريكى ؟؟؟

ارجو منك اخى ان تعذرنى ...فأنا لا اسأل من باب السخريه ولا الأحراج ابدا ...لالا بل لأنى  كما قلت لك قبل ذالك ....انك من القلق القليله الأن الذين يستحقو ان يطلق عليهم مطربين ...ذو صوت شجى واحساس قوى ...وامكانيات عاليه ...ننتظر منها الكثير 


وجزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## lina

:confused:

امال انا الرد بتاعي فين يا استاذ مجد  ::rolleyes:: 


وللا هتقوووول سقط سهوا واااااااااااء واااااااء  :2:  :2: 

نونونو   ::(:  انا كده زعلت خالص خالص

اهئ اهئ  ::(: 


سلامو عليكو
لينا

----------

